# Intake Filter For Marineland Bio Wheel



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't seem to find a sponge large enough to fit over the intake. Anybody have any suggestion?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just my opinion but if you can afford a new filter. Dump the bio wheel. Overrated and in my experience produces very high levels of nitrates. Go with a canister or aquaclear hob.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I prefer canister too, but this is the one I have for now.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the bio wheels I run several see below in my signature. 

They work great! No hassle with nitrates.

Canisters are great too! 

Lost 1 fish in a year from my 55 and 37g.

Use regular marine land material but not the expensive cartridges they are a waste.

The sponge I use to keep the water calm is simple it's Fluval 
Black sponges I press them between the glass top and outlets and water is nice and calm. No need to cover the inlet. :fish5:

Hoop




Marci99205 said:


> I prefer canister too, but this is the one I have for now.


----------



## Samuel Stone (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Fluval also makes an intake sponge, but I think you'd have to adapt the intake on the Marineland to make it fit. Maybe switch the end out or remove it before adding the intake sponge? Of course, many people just make their own intake sponge.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Guess it depends on what one is trying to achieve. The intake sponge would reduce the gallons per hour filtered and the outlet sponge will simple take out the rush into the tank but keep the same amount flowing.








Cadiedid said:


> Fluval also makes an intake sponge, but I think you'd have to adapt the intake on the Marineland to make it fit. Maybe switch the end out or remove it before adding the intake sponge? Of course, many people just make their own intake sponge.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

True, but the OP was looking for an intake filter specifically.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. My Penguin 350 intake is too large for the small pre filter sponge I use on my 150. I wouldn't be able to stretch it over without tearing it. I've been using cut up panties (sorry guys,lol) and rubber banding them on. Looks terrible, but I have a plant in front of it that mostly covers it up. If you find a sponge that is big enough (mine is 2.5 inches wide and 2" high) let me know!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way, I also just love bio wheels, and I've also never had a problem with nitrates.


----------

